# The best birthday gift *EVER*!!! Eagles famous "Wave" design blank!



## edstreet (Oct 3, 2016)

ctEaglesc  a.k.a. 'Eagle' was one of the early blank makering Pioneers in the community; one who has always had some incredible designs.  This is just one of them.

For my birthday this year (Oct 1st) Toni Ransfield obtained an authentic Eagle wave blank for me From Roy Robaldo so I know it is 100% authentic.

This act is not just a simple single act of obtaining an item but a very deep complex multifaceted love.  A love that I have of displaying and showing off beauty, works of art and talent; a love a couple shares; A love of passion that prompts several people to pass on a heritage, history and art form; A love of a community who likes to see works of art and be inspired from it.


As many here may recall in a recently-ish post relating to the subject I made the following posts..



edstreet said:


> Geeze people.
> 
> Everyone who claims to have Eagles blanks it's time to call. Show them, post them for everyone to see.



I have taunted the community to put up or shut up in my above post and it applies to me as well.




edstreet said:


> *) Art that is hidden and not shown is a crime against humanity.





OKLAHOMAN said:


> Steve, the wave was the first blank that Eagle gave me and has always had a special place for me. Eagle would have said well done , now lets take it a step beyond. I look forward to that step. WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Eagle's work has always held a special meaning to me as I like original artwork and try to encourage new cleaver creative expressions and to be unique.  It is my hope that this can inspire the current generation of turners to pursue this path as well.  There are so many things that is possible and the only limiting factor is ourselves.

So the only thing left to say is these are not segmented but inlay.  There is a HUGE difference.  Please enjoy the eye candy and a part of history, ask questions and share info about his blanks (please no drama) I can always post more photo's as needed.



























Some other post that I have found using the wave blank.  
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/eagles-wing-woven-wood-31389/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/red-tidal-wave-30550/

*P.S.  The blank will *NEVER* be turned but instead put in a display case for all to see the blank as it is.*


----------



## jsolie (Oct 3, 2016)

What an inspirational blank and an awesome birthday present!


----------



## magpens (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucky you, Ed !!!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 4, 2016)

Very nice Ed. I was given the same blank by Eagle and happy to say that it is one of my favourite pens. To get the 'most' from his blank, I was able to use the cut off ends of the blank and make it part of a design for a second pen. Thank you for showing the intricate details of these types of 'masterfully' produced works of art.


----------



## fiferb (Oct 4, 2016)

I have three of his blanks and a pen he made specially for me. I just can't seem to make myself turn them.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 5, 2016)

Ed, I sold all my blanks EXCEPT my Eagle blanks and they will be going With me to Costa Rica. Toni had to twist my arm to get me to part with that blank, that Jersey girl sure knows how to get what she wants.


----------



## Catski1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunning and Beautiful. I don't blame you for not wanting to turn it. It's a work of art in every sense of the word. Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## Darley (Dec 23, 2016)

Eagle was the best, is work was stunning and all way thinking out of the box, love is cross and stained glass who created a bit off steam here, not many people can claim they have 1 of is blank,


----------

